# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Are my relatives right?

## Joey37

Even before I found out my father's biological father was of German descent, my maternal grandmother once said I looked German. My aunt-well, my uncle's ex wife, but as she is mother to three of my cousins I still consider her my aunt-first asked how German I was after I told her I had taken the 23andMe DNA test. Now I do not have a German last name-and even if I bore my paternal grandfather's name no one would suspect my actual paternal line origin as Sellers is not viewed as a German name-and the two women, who are a combined 125% Irish at any rate, both came to the same conclusion of my ethnicity. So I ask, do I look German? I always thought I looked English or Belgian.IMG_0288.jpg

----------


## matty74

How do you "look" German? I can't see it.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Even before I found out my father's biological father was of German descent, my maternal grandmother once said I looked German. My aunt-well, my uncle's ex wife, but as she is mother to three of my cousins I still consider her my aunt-first asked how German I was after I told her I had taken the 23andMe DNA test. Now I do not have a German last name-and even if I bore my paternal grandfather's name no one would suspect my actual paternal line origin as Sellers is not viewed as a German name-and the two women, who are a combined 125% Irish at any rate, both came to the same conclusion of my ethnicity. So I ask, do I look German? I always thought I looked English or Belgian.IMG_0288.jpg


Lol you don't look German. You look Cypriot to me.

----------


## Angela

@Joey37,

Don't listen to t-rolls. You don't look southern European of any variety.

German is ok, but German/British/Irish works too.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

You can think he looks German if you want, but he just doesn’t. He clearly looks like some variety of Southern European (nothing wrong with that, makes up most of my ancestry for example). And of course some Bavarians and whatnot (I presume you wouldn’t go so low as to suggest Tyroleans) can be dark, but in all of Germany he would seem non-German. I suppose he passes okay for an Austrian.

----------


## Jovialis

> So I ask, do I look German? I always thought I looked English or Belgian.


Yes, I would think so. You look northwestern European.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Yes, I would think so. You look northwestern European.


I give up lol

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

If he looks NW Euro does that make me a Nordicist? Because in my mind I could easily picture him as some kind of ancient Greek mathematician or whatever. I could see him tinkering in some workshop to make the Antikythera mechanism, but yeah this is obviously not scientific. 

100% doesn't look NW Euro though, not in any Universe. Some Central Europeans might resemble him, sure.

----------


## Joey37

I am 1/8 Sicilian, so I do not lack Mediterranean ancestry, and much of Sicily was Greek-speaking in the past. For what it's worth, my sister thinks I look like Yao Ming. The only part of my ancestry that is non-European is 0.5% Native American. You do the math.

----------


## Salento

I see a not so remote resemblance with Ivar the bonel.. (Viking TV Series).

Alex Høgh Andersen is a Danish actor.



Maybe, ....

----------


## Carlos

Yes it seemed a little German. I was in Berlin and they were different from you, also when I visited the museums there were Germans from other areas who looked different from the north, maybe they were from rural areas because of the way they dressed, they reminded me of my father and there was even a woman who It was the double of a sister of my father who was tall and of great beauty. You seem more Belgian, between German and part of the French-speaking area, but it does have a certain German air.

* By the way in the archaeological museum of Berlin some doorman between rooms would only have the door to the German visitors. I went with a disabled friend and became clueless. I do not care because in 0 minutes my ego can with that and with more, but I felt bad for my friend. In the museum of Queen Charlotte very well.

----------


## Salento

> I am 1/8 Sicilian, so I do not lack Mediterranean ancestry, and much of Sicily was Greek-speaking in the past. For what it's worth, my sister thinks I look like Yao Ming. The only part of my ancestry that is non-European is 0.5% Native American. You do the math.



You already know that you're closer to the Dutch and the Germans than the Southern Europeans. 

Compare yourself with the Italians and the Greeks averages:

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post568375

----------


## matty74

I think you look like a typical American. A true mix of many things.

----------

